# Different Shifter



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if other shift levers would fit in our hardbodys? it would be for a ka24e. possibly swapping a 240sx shifter into the hardbody top plate or possibly a shifter from another nissan like a frontier or pathfinder. Also while on this topic possibly making a custom one with a hurst shifter. i think a hurst shifter and boot would make our trucks look beefier and sexy as hell. thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 240SX might work, since it uses the same trans model...but it would me you would be leaning over to reach the shifter since it's shorter. I'm not really sure that would be better.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

True i've seen people use pathfinder shifters too but I really like how the slimmer metal shifter looks just like old muscle car shifters maybe ill go to the junkyard and get a spare shifter and cut off the thick black section and weld something up with the end section of the shifter.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "big, thick part of the shifter" actually unscrews off of the lower part of the shifter; that's how you get the lower shift boot onto the shifter. The problem is the inside of the upper shifter is rubber and tends to stick to the rod of the lower shifter and, over time, can become extremely difficult to unscrew and slide off of the lower part of the shifter.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Mind blown thank you that helps alot that means I can just get a threaded sleeve and connect the two!!! No ugly welds thank you very much!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, "if" you can get it to unscrew. They used to sell each, separate piece of the shifter, but now you can only get it as an assembly. I wonder if it's because so many of them would get destroyed (the upper part) when trying to separate the upper from the lower part of the shifter?


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

that sounds possible i suppose theres nothing to lose if i get a spare from the junk yard.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

before i take the shifter boot off again and remove the shift lever im really curious about using a short shifter from a 240sx and just putting the shifter lever in the hardbody base but im not sure if it will work 1. Because I know it changes the fulcrum and in my head that tells me they put it lower in the aftermarket shifter base to give less leverage on top but more travel to switch gears and 2. i'm not sure if everything would line up even though its the same transmission. any advice would be great but please no links to other threads ive been on topic after topic.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

UPDATE: so i've done some searching and found a short throw shifter for a 240sx but instead of it having a mounting plate it's like a rebuild for the current shifting plate. it basically has a longer shaft from the rotating ball to the tip and it comes with a spacer to raise the shifter up to accommodate for the longer shifter thus giving less leverage with more travel. im waiting for a brass bushing and new rubber dust boot (mines torn and leaking) before i try it so hopefully by saturday i'll have the stuff. im hoping this brass bushing will work well i hear it makes for a nice solid feel and that mixed with a short throw shifter sounds very appealing. i'll keep it updated.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Well i got everything to put the short throw shifter in and i guess the nissan 240sx shifters aren't the same at the bottom as a hardbody shifter because when i got it the shifters were the same length from the piviot ball to the tip and when i got everything together it didn't even reach the shift linkage in the transmission so i just put everything together as it was before except with the new shorter shifter and i have to say i love it. it feels great and i love the placement of it. if anyone wants to see what it looks like it's on my instagram: vinny_454 and if you have any questions about it i'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

It's also in my garage under interior mods if you want easier access to see it.


----------

